# Leopard and Yellow snow Kenyan Sand Boa morphs!



## KingGecko2.0 (12 mo ago)

Was doing some research and ran across these 2 morphs. Was wondering if anyone works with them and what the genetics behind them are.

Yellow Snow Kenyan Sand Boa. Leopard Kenyan Sand Boa
















Cheers!


----------

